# Pushing mud



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It will pay its toll on ya .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My hand has looked like that forever .my advice to all you grasshoppers ! Get a real job!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Take up boxing now with a knuckle like that,,, Yeah nah maybe not.
Is it arthritic? If thats even a word :blink:


----------

